# Does anyone play Pro Evo 13 online?



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

As above, just started playing Pro Evo 13 online and getting fed up with the cheating already. The other day I was playing against someone ranked far higher than me who then picked the standard Barcelona. He scored first but after I put my fifth past him he decided to score 3 deliberate own goals and get the match voided. Other people just hack you down when you go through on goal.

If anyone plays and fancies the odd online game on PS3 against someone who doesn't foul deliberately when it looks like the opposition will score, doesn't quit when things aren't going his way, doesn't chose Barcelona because they are amazing and doesn't know all the combos for fancy skill moves then let me know and I'll put my username up. I'm not amazing at the game by any stretch of the imagination either.

James


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Get Fifa13


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I would but I hate it! Ive never been a fan of the way it plays, its too easy for me. And it still wouldn't stop people playing as Barcelona in every single online match


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

if you choose a 5 star team in fifa your put against a 5 star team, if you pick a 4 star team your up against a 4 star team so it makes the game more even! When did you last play Fifa?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Hate it is perhaps a little strong. I bought Fifa 11 I ( think) and played for a bit, eventually traded in and went back to pro evo, which was just as bad! Tried last years demos of both, didn't enjoy either. Played this years Fifa at a friends and had the demo and it's just not for me, it's very hard to explain why I don't enjoy it but I just prefer Pro Evo for offline gameplay. It's the online that I don't like, I'd love to play as Southampton but everyone picks Real Madrid or Barcelona and I don't stand a chance, add in the cheating and I get fed up


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Ive never been a fan of the way it plays, its too easy for me.


Sorry but that's really not true.

I was a hardcore PES fan, right back to the ISS days, I even used to get Winning Eleven sent over from Japan so I could get a taster of what the next version was going to be like!

I switched to Fifa after PES5, there was no point even bothering trying to play it after that imo.

As for easy, really?! You are aware there are different levels which you can play at? World Class/Legendary are far from easy, the only time they are is if you have one of the best teams in the world. In this case, you'd expect to p*ss over most clubs with it in real life, and you certainly would in PES too!

It's a great game, you really need to give it a better try and learn the more advanced buttons. When you're not just sprinting everywhere and trying to score PES goals I think you'll realise there's a LOT more to Fifa than you're aware of.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

How is that a lie? It's my opinion of something.

I found it fairly easy when I played, even with features like the pass assistance turned off on the higher difficulty levels. I thought it was possible to run at people and use skill tricks to go around them too much. With the latest pro evo you have to pass the ball around and move it into space behind defenders, start from the back and build up. You can't just sprint everywhere all the time otherwise players end up knackered after 30 minutes.

But just to make this fair I'm downloading the Fifa demo again and will play it for a few days instead of Pro Evo, it'll be a honest few days of open minded gameplay giving it the chance to impress me. But for now I have to go to work:wall:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> How is that a lie? It's my opinion of something.
> 
> I found it fairly easy when I played, even with features like the pass assistance turned off on the higher difficulty levels. I thought it was possible to run at people and use skill tricks to go around them too much. With the latest pro evo you have to pass the ball around and move it into space behind defenders, start from the back and build up. You can't just sprint everywhere all the time otherwise players end up knackered after 30 minutes.
> 
> But just to make this fair I'm downloading the Fifa demo again and will play it for a few days instead of Pro Evo, it'll be a honest few days of open minded gameplay giving it the chance to impress me. But for now I have to go to work:wall:


Fair enough mate, everyone's different at the end of the day, it took me a LONG time to get into Fifa, it helped that I had completely given up on PES as there was no going back for me.

I assume you learnt buttons like finesse shot etc? They make it more interesting.

Give it a shot, and report back anyhow!


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

I was always a PES fan from the first one all the way up to 2009 then i got Fifa 12, didnt like it at first but got used to it then started to enjoy it, got fifa13 when it was released and thats decent as well, wouldn't say its as easy as you say it is though.


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Fifais better than pro evers - And i loved PES!
Feel free to add me for a game
Jack 4rmy


----------

